# Holidays specials



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2008)

What does everyone do to bring in new potential during the Holidays?


----------



## Lynne (Nov 27, 2008)

Our school's demo teams perform during Thanksgiving and Christmas parades.  I don't think I've seen holiday specials in particular though we do advertise in town circulars, and a community health magazine that is available in doctor's offices and hospitals.  I think we always offer a month special that includes a dobok.

I think a holiday special is a great idea.  It would make a great Christmas gift for someone wanting to get in shape starting January.  And a lot of people might be inclined to hit the dojang instead of a gym.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 1, 2008)

We offer a holiday special first three months and uniform only $89


----------



## TallAdam85 (Dec 7, 2008)

what are parents buying for there kids for the hoildays i had one buy a little dragon wave master for there son besides that nothing sold for the hoildays think partly since michigan people are kinda broke


----------



## stickarts (Dec 7, 2008)

We don't do much different in terms of bringing in new students during this period. We have items on sale in our store, and some students buy gift certificates for lessons to give to friends.


----------

